# Jambalaya or Red Beans and Rice ??



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Anyone got a really good jambalaya or red beans and rice recipe ???Thanks !!


----------



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)

Red Beans & rice.

1 large onion (chopped)

2#Silcox Sausage (chopped)

2 table spoons Garlic (Diced out of jar)

4 table spoon Ole Bay (I like alot more, turn it red)

Cook in untill the sausage is well done.

Add 2 cans of Van Camp New Orleans style red beans

Add 1 can of Van Camp Mexican style red beans

Bring to a boil 

Add 1 large Green Bell pepper (chopped)

let simmer for about an Hour

Your done (note: do not add salt)


----------

